# Yahama F115



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it true can tilt your motor all the way up and remove engine oil drain plug and not get a gush of oil, like you do when the motor is tilted down ???


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

that is correct


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another tip*

While the motor is tilted up turn the wheel all the way to the left to rock the motor over to the left. This will allow the oil to drain out of the filter into the block so you don't spill so much while taking that off. It takes a few minutes though. do this before you start the oil change.


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

Know the feeling yellow boat, and good information, learned something new, thanks guys!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another tip*

Also if you get a catch pan like this one the spout will fit perfectly under the rubber drain spout off the back of the motor. Just hold the pan in place with one hand and trim the motor down with your other. May need two people but can be done by yourself. Wont spill a drop. I picked this up at advance I think for a couple bucks.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks very much for everybodys help used them all, and they all worked...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go info Guys 
Somewhere I saw hose with a fitting that you screw into you drain hole. 
It was a video of a Chick changing oil on a Yam.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's your girl changing the oil with the hose kit: *Yamaha* 4-stroke *oil change*.wmv :whistling: ...and the hose is reusabe for the next time. Won't need the hose w/ the above method you used, but could get a little messy if spilled/dropped. Good Luck.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Once you get the oil filter broken loose, put a gallon size ziplock bag over it, unscrew and viola ! No mess.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Easiest way is just get a few feet of 3/4 heater hose. It will fit snugly in the rubber snout. Then lower the engine while pointing the hose toward a bucket on the floor. When finished raise the engine, remove hose and replace drain screw.


----------

